# Westell 327W used with Qwest DSL



## warrenw (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm trying to get my Westell 327W to work with Qwest DSL. The Qwest DSL modem works fine. The computor (Win XP) says it cannot detect modem. I ran the "repair" function and saw it changed the address but the computor still did not detect the 327W. I found out the 327W was built for Verizon DSL. I called Verizon, Westell and Qwest and none of their techs knew what to do to make it work with Qwest. What do I do?


----------



## quizme1220 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hello warrenw and Welcome to TSF. In regards to your question, first I need to know what DSL service are you currently using Qwest or Verizon? I'm assuming you're being serviced by Qwest since you said the modem/router that came with that service is working. Verizon's modem/routers are specifically programmed to work with their DSL from what I understand and it seems you already are aware of this, quote "I found out the 327W was built for Verizon DSL". Asking Qwest techs what Verizon techs are doing is like asking Macy's to find out what Gimbels is doing (a little joke that you're probably too young to understand):smile:. 

So, to answer your question, I don't think it's going to work.


----------



## warrenw (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you quizme1220. Yes, I have Qwest. I knew it was a long shot but called all three anyway (desperado). I am old enough to get your joke, probably older than you. Actually, we did just get a Macy's out here in the West (Washington). The last time I was in New York (don't know where you are), I was asked about us riding horses, carrying six guns, and have I seen Bigfoot. And I believe they were serious. But it was 1976. A friend of mine said I may have a MAC address issue. Also, the 327W would need my Qwest user and password in it. That seems odd.


----------



## warrenw (Sep 15, 2007)

For Anyone's Info...I finally talked to enuf techs to get it worked out. Here it is...
Open browser, enter 192.168.1.1 and 'Change Password' comes up. It must be done to enter modem. Default 'admin'/'password'. Make both 'admin' and it works. 
Click 'configuration' (top bar), then click Advanced WAN, then WAN.
User name and password again as you changed it.
Click 'Edit' at top of column.
Change VPI to '0' (zero), VCI to '32' and protocol to 'PPPoA' for Qwest.
Click 'Set VC' at bottom.
Then click 'Profile Editor', then 'Edit'
Enter 'Account ID' and 'Account Password' from Qwest and click 'Save'.

NOTE: I was advised to never push 'reset', or it will change all modem settings back to Verizon default settings. Unplugging power is ok to reset modem. 

This was my first time reconfiguring a modem. What a learning experience. And it works great, I'm online with it now. I might add, the Verizon support techs were very caring and helpful, I would definitely check out Verizon for dsl in the future.


----------



## cic_forever (Jun 27, 2009)

I have the Westell 327W Working right now with Qwest DSL ... I did the following:

Advanced > WAN > Multiple PVC - Edit 1st option - VC 1 Configuration: VPI=1 VCI=32 PCR=100 QoS=UBR Protocol=PPPoE --- VC - PPPoE Settings for IP/Gw/DNS Primary and Secondary 0.0.0.0 --- MRU Negotion and LCP Echo Disable "unchecked" / seems other info is defaulted so just "set VC" 

WAN/Connection Setup/profile editor/ Edit - Enter Account ID-Account Password (provided by qwest) / Wireless setup and "No M1000 device needed" --- It works


----------

